# anyone using a .204?



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

i am a rabbit hunter looking to get into some coyotes. i am deciding what gun to use beings my 10-22 isn't going to do the trick for me(weather you think so or not, im not using it for yotes)...
could anyone give the the good, the bad, and the ugly about the savage .204 ruger...
thanks much


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Over the years I have used a .220 Swift, a .17 centerfire, a .223 and a shotgun. I recently ordered a Volquartsen semi-auto .204 because I feel that the .204 is as close to the perfect caliber (IMO) as one can get. My good friend and hunting buddy has a Tactical .20, and likes it very much. He too has shot the above calibers for coyotes.

I love my .17, and I would stick with it if I had to choose one gun. The .223 is great, just not as fast as the .17, and when it comes to fur friendly, the .17 cannot be beat. My Swift is a very accurate rifle (and fast), but I use it seldom these days, as I won't settle for the pelt damage it often causes.

The .204 - in my estimation, should be fast, flat and fur friendly. Experience has proven to me that my .17 is enough gun for calling coyotes, so I am certain that the .204 shooting a slightly heavier bullet will be plenty of gun. As for the Savage rifle, I have not owned one, but all I hear are good things - especially accuracy.

I say all of this not to start a debate on calibers, but to help you make an informed decision on the .204. I think that you would be happy with the .204. I sure think that I will be. 

Welcome to coyote calling - whatever your choice! :beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know about the Savage, but I saw a nice little Howa package gun in that caliber with a green rubber stock yesterday that I wouldn't mind seeing under my tree on the big day :lol:

Very nice looking guns, but the round is what I like to look at. Sorta reminds me of an F-16. Small, pointy nose and frontal section and then an abrupt flare out for the shoulders, but still smallish and nimble looing...Just looks fast and deadly. And, I believe it is at around 4 grand in feet per second. I've been told that it can be loaded up to around 5000 fps too! A true wildcat in a readily available caliber, with readyily available factory loadings and reloading date....I think it'll become a very popular gun.

Good luck 
Dan


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

it dosnt have all the hype yet of the 22-250 or 223 but give it time, and yes shes a quick one bu on windy days be pepared for adjustment . nothing bad just that you should poke some holes in some paper on windy days just as much if not more than calm day after ya get dialed in of course. practice always helps


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

kdog the .17 is another option i have beings i have a 10-22 i can get a barrel and chamber set up to shoot them with that, but for conversation sake i will leave that subject at that because i think the .204 will be a more solid set up and i dont have to swap parts any time i want to shoot a different round...

jason n i like how you say it doesn't have the hype of the 22-250 and the .223, and i am not looking for the one who everyone talks about, i mean what fun is having the same thing as everyone else you know... and yes i agree just by reading reviews on the 204, it wont be long before it is one of the more popular rounds..

i guess i asked for the good, the bad, and the ugly and so far all i have gotten was the good, this cant be all bad in that way, though any other info would be great...


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Just to be clear, I was talking about a .17 centerfire - not the rimfire (HMR). I would not recommend the rimfire for coyotes........


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I use to have a TC Contender Carbine in .17 Remington. That's the shortened version of their singe shot rifle. It was a very hand gun and done bad things to groundhogs. I don't mean bad in a bad way either. Very deadly.

I had a piece of 1/4 inch hardened plate that I got from the quarry I workeed at back then. The .17 Rem., out to 20 yards or so would blast a neat little .17 diameter hole through the plate. The .22 rimfires and magnum and the larger caliber hangguns that I shot into this plate with would explode or fragment when they hit. This surprised me, as I thought that tiny, pill of a bullet would come apart upon contact with the hard, steel, plate. I guess velocity does make a diff.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

kdog said:


> Just to be clear, I was talking about a .17 centerfire - not the rimfire (HMR). I would not recommend the rimfire for coyotes........


yea.. i read centerfire in the first line and was thinkin hmr by the time i was done reading.. hah my bad... but as i said i would rather get a different gun either way... 
i haven't looked into any .17 cf rounds but i would immagine they are a lighter bullet than that of the 204?.. and that would mean it would be effected by wind a bit more, i am from north east SD but going to school in south east wyoming and the wind blows in both of these locations. 
im thinking the 204 over anything, i have heard nothing but good about the round from you guys and some people i have talked to...


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry if I sounded like I was steering you to the .17, that wasn't my intent. I guess I just wanted to stress how strongly I feel about the lighter calibers in general. At this time I think the .204 is the best thing out there. :2cents:


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

the main thing negative about the 204 rueger is all the crap you get for 22-250 and 223 guys  but pound for pound the 204 is just as capable as the others and seems to be a little better on fur, yes yes handloads are sweet in the 22-250 223 but im talkin factory off the shelf, hornady has done the best in my 204


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

kdog... not hard feelings... i understand that you are just trying to point me in the right direction...

as far as giving and taking crap, i think thats human nature of all humans... its an opinionated world... im going to an automotive school the crap flies on a daily basis, ford, chevy, dodge.. off road or on road.. import or domestic... its all opinion, in the end they all get you from point A to B, unless its a dodge or an on road import... hah... its the end result that matters... it jest the job done, and nothing lasts forever. 
obviously you guys support the .204 so there will always be someone on my side!

now on another note, what do you guys know about good calls??


----------



## Pogo (Oct 26, 2007)

I have had a .204 on loan to me for a few weeks now, probably put 100 rounds or so through it. I've really been wanting to try one to see if it is really all that.

Seems to work just fine. Not as flat of a shooter as hyped, but beats a .223. Seems to be (as it should with the increased velocity) better about crosswinds than a .223 or .243, but not much different than a 22-250. Granted that is something that is difficult to judge punching paper, but I've shot all enough to trust what get a feeling for.

Bullet seem to carry lots of energy. Starting to really wonder about the claims of it being 'fur friendly', it just seems a little to hot for that, but since fur isn't an issue for me then fast and hard is all good.

On the downside the thing is friggin LOUD. I wish I had a way to measure sound, but I'd swear it is a hell of a lot louder than a .243. I think the most I shot in one day was 40 or 50 rounds, it just gets old shooting a cannon like that.

Friend who has it is also real concerned about barrel life. I really, really like to shoot. Coyotes, ground squirrels, chucks, paper, whatever, I just like to shoot. Long barrel life and affordable ammo are two things high on my list of qualifications for a cartridge. The .204 falls pretty short in both right now. If a guy reloaded that would change part of that, but I don't.

I really gave the .204 the benefit of a doubt, as I need an excuse for a new gun. But alas, it isn't going to happen here. If all a guy shoots is coyotes and you reload or don't shoot a lot of rounds every year, then it would probably work fine. Myself I will stick with a more popular and proven cartridge for now. Good luck. :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Pogo

Do you wear earplugs when shooting at the range? You may want to do that, especially if firing up to 50 rounds per day!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Kinda small for a serious coyote gun. Coyotes are tough. My buddy has one, for a casual coyote rifle, probably ok, but for any serious coyote work a 250 is the way to go.

You are right, those .204's are loud little bastards, i dont like that either.

On a positive note, it would make a great little fox gun. Buck a little more wind and give ya some more range over a .17.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

loud because you got a lotta expansion in the chamber to send that little bugger flying at 4000+ fps, as for it being a barrel burner clean it more than you shoot it the powders they load shells with now days burns pretty clean, as for fur friendly it is. and its plenty for coyotes with propper shot placment youll always end up with a runner but thats how it goes, last year i hit one in the belly with my 7mm-08 and literally spilled his gut and he still run 50 yards before he died (still ****** at myself for that) :beer:


----------



## Pogo (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, I wear ear plugs, although the .204 calls for the full on ear muff things.  I don't worry about ear plugs when shooting dogs with my .223, but did sometimes with my .243. Always do plugs when target shooting, I know plenty of deaf farmers. Trying to talk to them makes you value your hearing. :roll:

In my mind if I want to shoot something as loud and expensive as a .204, I've got a .270 or a 7mm. Then I can really knock some yotes out of the country! After my last trip I think that might be the program. Got two at around 125 yards, had three others that would never come closer than about 500, too far for me to shoot.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

jason_n said:


> last year i hit one in the belly with my 7mm-08 and literally spilled his gut and he still run 50 yards before he died (still ticked at myself for that)


My point exatly, you hit him with a 7mm and he went 50 yards gut shot, thats alot of energy there and like you said, a big hole. If you had hit him with a .204 or .223 there is a good chance he could have gone a half mile or more. He may have even gone a couple hundred with a 250 ballistic tip hit.

.204 is to small for serious coyote work. But for a casual gun just about anything bigger than a .17 will work.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Doesn't matter WHAT you are shooting, a gut shot is not an anchoring shot. I am going to get a .204, and that is that. :wink:


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

I have heard from a gun who knows a lot about guns and he says a big plus for the .204 is long barrel life. I would have thought the opposite with 4000fps. velocity. I have one and it's a shooter.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> jason_n said:
> 
> 
> > last year i hit one in the belly with my 7mm-08 and literally spilled his gut and he still run 50 yards before he died (still ticked at myself for that)
> ...


The .204 and .223 , 22-250 Etc Etc will kill coyote better than any 7mm-08 or 30-06 because of bullet construction. Its easy to shoot strait throught a coyote with a thick jacket and heavy bullet. :2cents:

I may get a .204 myself right now the .223 and .204 are fighting it out in my mind!!


----------



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

Bore.224 said:


> I may get a .204 myself right now the .223 and .204 are fighting it out in my mind!!


im a new guy and am doing more searching than posting but i hunt with a 30-06 and know its just too much so now that i am getting serious, the above quote pretty much sums it up for me. i am pretty much sold on a savage with accu-trigger i just dont know which model. keep up the good informative posts!! :beer:


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

jerry hunsley said:


> I have heard from a gun who knows a lot about guns and he says a big plus for the .204 is long barrel life. I would have thought the opposite with 4000fps. velocity. I have one and it's a shooter.


im not sure about this comment, i was talking to a guy yesterday who said the barrel life isn't that great, im sure it would depend how you use it too, he might have also got a cheap barrel, im not sure, but i would think it should last a while if it is taken care of...

as far as getting a 204, the gun shop back home (aberdeen sd) is holding one for me until i get home for christmas... i started the whole battle it out in the head thing and i knew if i kept holding off i would just get frustrated and not have a gun at all.. there are pros and cons to everything, and everyone has opinions, the only way to find out if it is what i am looking for is first hand...
thanks again for all the info, and i think this thread will help others also...


----------

